# Is this the end of the Spanish Siesta ?



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Acting Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy recently announced proposals to end the normal working day at 6pm, rather than 7pm or later. It could spell the end of the two-hour afternoon siesta.

BBC News looks at the growing demand for 9 to 5 jobs in Spain


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Some of those articles were horribly written, based on very unfair stereotypes. I like the one from The Spain Report much better:

https://www.thespainreport.com/arti...rajoy-really-going-to-kill-the-spanish-siesta

FWIW, I am a paid subscriber of the site. I think he does a really great job.

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## carquinyoli (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a problem with this. For working days it seems to me very serious. But in weekend it can be terrifying. This can cause a revolution. Example for today, Sunday:

7:00: A noggin of cazalla to reanimate.
7:30: I go hunting without criterion or distinction.
11:00: I breakfast a prey, churros con chocolate and porrón de vino con gaseosa.
11:30: I go to confession and Don Marcelino forgive my venial sins. I go to online confession and Vatican or Panama forgive my mortal sins.
12:00: Parish Mass. Men to the right, women to the left, children, eunuchs and hermaphrodites singing in the choir.
13:00: I go with my family to sanctuary of the local Virgin for candles, favors and insider trading for heaven.
14:00: Vermut with tapas.
14:30: Family lunch: Gazpacho, paella y tortilla de patatas con sangría. Polvorones or macedonia for dessert.
15:30: *????????????????????????????????????*
16:30: Rosario or procesión.
17:30: Toros o novillada
18:30: Merienda con pestiños y moscatel.
19:30: I am walking for Calle Mayor with five generations of my extended family and servants.
20:00: Verbena or feria in the suburbs.
22:00: Dinner with pescaíto frito, pulpitos, camarones, wine and beer.
23:00: Flamenco in the caves with a lot of sweat and distillates.
02:00: I go to bed or they put me to bed.

As I survive without my strategic 15:30 siesta?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

carquinyoli said:


> I have a problem with this. For working days it seems to me very serious. But in weekend it can be terrifying. This can cause a revolution. Example for today, Sunday:
> 
> 7:00: A noggin of cazalla to reanimate.
> 7:30: I go hunting without criterion or distinction.
> ...


Olé.

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

carquinyoli said:


> I have a problem with this. For working days it seems to me very serious. But in weekend it can be terrifying. This can cause a revolution. Example for today, Sunday:
> 
> 7:00: A noggin of cazalla to reanimate.
> 7:30: I go hunting without criterion or distinction.
> ...


It all sounds very similar to the home life of the Spanish Ambassador to Belgium who has just got the sack for absenteeism and neglect of his duties - he did find time to go to Mass every day, though.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...martinez-belgium-failing-to-represent-country

Whether siesta hours go or not really doesn't matter to me, although I wouldn't like it if Spain changed to GMT.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Full of admiration for someone who can speak a foreign language sufficiently confidently to join in debates, etc. Of course the hardest thing to do is to try and replicate the humour. Great try but started badly "7:00: A noggin of cazalla to reanimate." I suspect most of the posters on this site wouldn't have a clue what this referred to. but please don't be discouraged. Every little helps!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Calas felices said:


> Full of admiration for someone who can speak a foreign language sufficiently confidently to join in debates, etc. Of course the hardest thing to do is to try and replicate the humour. Great try but started badly "*7:00: A noggin of cazalla to reanimate.*" I suspect most of the posters on this site wouldn't have a clue what this referred to. but please don't be discouraged. Every little helps!


...I'm just a stupid American and I understood.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> ...I'm just a stupid American and I understood.


hahaha


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Calas felices said:


> Full of admiration for someone who can speak a foreign language sufficiently confidently to join in debates, etc. Of course the hardest thing to do is to try and replicate the humour. Great try but started badly "7:00: A noggin of cazalla to reanimate." I suspect most of the posters on this site wouldn't have a clue what this referred to. but please don't be discouraged. Every little helps!


Well, I managed to work it out and I suspect most of the regular posters did. I also appreciated the sly humour.
There are many of us on this Forum who are capable of joining in debates and generally functioning in foreign languages. It's not a gift from the gods or a rare talent, it's a skill acquired by hard work and application, like most skills.
I'm sure you didn't intend it but the post came over as a tad patronising.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Didn't Rajoy also promise to move the bank holidays to Mondays & Fridays to stop the 'puentes' & 'Viaductos' ? That got quietly dropped. :lol:


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Not quite sure who the possible changes in hours refers to. Perhaps civil servants, but certainly not companies, nor the chain stores like zara etc.
My son worked in Madrid for four years in banks and it was an hour for lunch and finishing earlier on Fridays and arriving earlier in the summer and leaving earlier cos of the heat.


----------



## carquinyoli (Jan 5, 2016)

I appreciate tolerance as much as corrections. 

About _puentes, viaductos_ and _Semana San_ta: This is money needed for depressed areas, rural and interior tourism that depends on short term stays. To put these pillars close to weekends: three days. I don't know. Rajoy is very busy in his own fire escape.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It seems to me that ideas are confused. That fact that some offices or businesses shut for 2 hours around Spanish lunch time doesn't mean that the people working in these places are sleeping a siesta.
Besides the siesta idea, and regardless of whether there is a long lunch break or not, a lot of people regularly work more hours than their contract stipulates. What I mean is that the long lunch break isn't the reason so many people leave work at 20:00, 21:00 or later. Most of these people don't get paid overtime and would be more than happy for Mr. Rajoy to cut their working hours.


----------



## jp1 (Jun 11, 2011)

carquinyoli said:


> I have a problem with this. For working days it seems to me very serious. But in weekend it can be terrifying. This can cause a revolution. Example for today, Sunday:
> 
> 7:00: A noggin of cazalla to reanimate.
> 7:30: I go hunting without criterion or distinction.
> ...


Carquinyoli,

I am disappointed! Did you not get time today to cheer on the Matador ;-)


----------



## jp1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh yes!! I now see [email protected]


----------

